# Excited! Scored Surf Cart Tires



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been looking for some tires to build a super cheap surf fishing cart. I like the big grey Wheeleze tires, but are WAY out of budget.
Last night I had some powerwheels tires pulled up on Ebay with a "Buy It Now". But I never bought them. This morning, I was coming back from fishing and noticed a dead powerwheels in the garbage a few houses down. I walked down, knocked on the door and SCORE! Free powerwheels tires, axles, steering etc. Now I just have to figure out how I am going to configure them.

I'm thinking a simple ladder frame with a industrial plastic tote/bin for the cargo area. I don't know if I will use 2 wheels or 4...


----------



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

good job. cant wait to see it.


----------



## cheesegrits (Sep 18, 2013)

I got one of these this summer at Sam's. They had them for 80 bucks which I know is a lot but it folds up and has done really well so far even in soft sand.
I attached my rodholders to my cooler so its easy to add more if needed.

http://www.amazon.com/Mac-Sports-Folding-Beach-Wagon/dp/B00942IZY8


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

cheesegrits said:


> I got one of these this summer at Sam's. They had them for 80 bucks which I know is a lot but it folds up and has done really well so far even in soft sand.
> I attached my rodholders to my cooler so its easy to add more if needed.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mac-Sports-Folding-Beach-Wagon/dp/B00942IZY8


Cool. Never seen one like that.

I'm gonna try to get my cart in around a budget of *$0*. I'm sure that wont happen, but that is the goal.


----------



## cheesegrits (Sep 18, 2013)

I just posted it so you can get some ideas about what works. i have one of those same carts but with the skinny tires. my wife and i were talking about how to change the wheels out to a fatter profile so it would not sink in the sand. Then I saw that one and bought it. having the three sets of tires has worked really well every time I have used it on Perdido. Most people have never seen one and walk up and ask where did you get that after they have carried all their crap down the shore. I think your idea with the wheels you scored will work just make sure and use stainless or galvanized for screws and bolts and axles. Zinc coated will not last in the salt spray around the surf!


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

i have a fish in mate jr, i t has smaller skinnier tires, great for pier but suck on the sand, found a power wheel a few weeks ago for the same reason, trying to make it easier on my back pulling the cart across the sand....... the power wheel wheels suck, they don't have any give so they just plow through the sand, alot more work compares to the small air tires that came on it, after 2 trips, swapped it back.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting. I'll keep that in mind when designing my cart. Keep the options open for other wheels.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I think you are WAY overthinking the cart. I built a really cool one and hated it. I built this one and love it. Swim noodle over 1" pvc. I use a rubber bungie to strap to the cart. I used the axle and part of the steering column welded together and can stand on it. It flexes but doesn't bend.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

cheesegrits said:


> just make sure and use stainless or galvanized for screws and bolts and axles. Zinc coated will not last in the salt spray around the surf!


 
haha, yeah I know. I work for a fastener company that specializes in stainless screws, etc. Got it covered. haha


----------

